# wann und wo trefft ihr euch



## Neartheabyss (5. November 2003)

Hi, komme aus Hannover und suche nette Biker Truppe. Fahre seit Beginn der Mountainbike-Zeit. Meine Gruppe löst sich langsam auf und nun suche ich neue Leutchen zum Biken, Cruisen und Jumpen. Bin immer sonntags unterwegs und würde mich über eine nette Nachricht freuen.

Viele Grüße Guido


----------



## Deistersause (5. November 2003)

Also am Sonntag ist meistens auch im Deister was los (ok, wahrscheinlich nicht bei dem kommenden, schlechten Wetter). Also ich bin immer am wochenende unterwegs, ein kurzer Post hier im forum und ich bin dabei sobald ich mein neues Radel hab (nächste Woche oder so. Ach übrigens: Die Leute vom Roseversand wollen, dass ich vorab überweise weil es ihnen zu spät eingefallen ist, dass Bankeinzug nur bis 1500 möglich ist und sie jetzt sich nicht im Stande sehen, die Buchungsart nachträglich zu verändern...ist das nicht dreist?!?? ). 
Man sieht sich im Deister
Bis dann, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quamdo (11. November 2003)

Tag,
auch ich bin in  Hannover zu Hause und versuche recht regelmässig zu biken. Jedoch eher am Freitag. Zeit ist knapp.
Bin zwar eher Neuling, aber wenn du eine Tour machen willst, sag doch einfach bescheid. Werde wohl diesen Freitag, oder eventuell auch Samstag den Deister erkunden. Wird aber eher eine Schnuppertour, denn bisher kenn ich mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (11. November 2003)

Hallo Ihr,

da ich am Wochenende auch mal wieder in der Heimat (Hannover) weile, wäre ich bei einer samstägigen Deistertour zu 90% dabei. Bin ja -vor allem konditionell- auch Einsteiger, kenne aber schon ein paar nette Trails im Deister. Vielleicht würde sich ja jemand mit noch besseren Ortskenntnissen bereit erklären, den Guide zu machen!?

Sagt einfach mal an, wer am Samstag bei ner lockeren Deistertour dabei wär...!


----------



## Holzfeller (11. November 2003)

Nachdem ich beim letzten mal wohl mit der deutung wer du bist wohl etwas daneben lag(tschuldigung) möchte ich darauf hinweisen das unser Trup bestehend aus Hannoveranern und Nienburgern sich fast jeden Sonntag im Deister triff. Einfachste ist mich anzumailen am Samstg wenn die Wettervoraussagen vernünftig sind und dann bequatschen wir das.


----------



## BremerBub (11. November 2003)

moin,



> Die Leute vom Roseversand wollen, dass ich vorab überweise weil es ihnen zu spät eingefallen ist, dass Bankeinzug nur bis 1500 möglich ist und sie jetzt sich nicht im Stande sehen, die Buchungsart nachträglich zu verändern...ist das nicht dreist?!??



ich finde die von rose sind manchmal so wie so etwas durch ´n wind, da wart ich seit geschlagenen 1 1/2 wochen auf nur eine mavic felge und ein satz speichen. nach einem anruf bei denen und der erklärung das ich seit der bestellung mit einem bocas discount city bike unterwegs und mir davon langsam der *rsch wehtut  , kam auch nur die abspeise das es hoffentlich in den nächsten tagen rausgeht. nerv. naja aber sonst ist rose ja ganz in ordnung wenn man nicht gerade auf sein halbes laufrad warten muss. 

tschüss


----------



## Hattrick (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von H/WF-Honk _
> *Hallo Ihr,
> 
> da ich am Wochenende auch mal wieder in der Heimat (Hannover) weile, wäre ich bei einer samstägigen Deistertour zu 90% dabei. Bin ja -vor allem konditionell- auch Einsteiger, kenne aber schon ein paar nette Trails im Deister. Vielleicht würde sich ja jemand mit noch besseren Ortskenntnissen bereit erklären, den Guide zu machen!?
> ...



Samstag könnte klappen - Ausgangspunkt DPP Feggendorf gegen 10:30-11:00 Uhr ? 
Z.Zt. bin ich allerdings nur für max 1200hm zu gebrauchen


----------



## H/WF-Honk (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> 
> Samstag könnte klappen - Ausgangspunkt DPP Feggendorf gegen 10:30-11:00 Uhr ?
> Z.Zt. bin ich allerdings nur für max 1200hm zu gebrauchen  *



Hallo Hattrick,

also da sag ich doch nicht nein! Wobei mir ein Treffpunkt auf der anderen Deisterseite (oder eben am Pass) lieber wäre - dann könnte ich mir gut 40km und die A2 sparen (komme ja aus Laatzen...).
Sonst würde ich aber auch nach Feggendorf kommen... Daran solls ja nich scheitern!  
p.s. 1200hm reichen ja wohl dicke!  Das sind ja doppelt so viele wie auf meiner letzten Tour, und da war entschieden besseres Wetter!  Hoffe nur, dass meine Klamotten mich bei solchen Temperaturen nich im Stich lassen *bibber*
Kommt sonst noch wer mit?


----------



## Hattrick (13. November 2003)

Treffpunkt egal. Nienstedter Pass wäre auch ok. DPP Feggendorf ist halt direkt (ca 8 Bikeminuten) vor meiner Tür


----------



## Rabbit (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Z.Zt. bin ich allerdings nur für max 1200hm zu gebrauchen  *


 Hattrick, Du neigst mal wieder zu maßloser Untertreibung 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja Silvester am Nienstedter Blick


----------



## H/WF-Honk (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Treffpunkt egal. Nienstedter Pass wäre auch ok. DPP Feggendorf ist halt direkt (ca 8 Bikeminuten) vor meiner Tür  *



Ja, gut. Dann presche ich mal vor und sage: 
Samstag, 11.00 Uhr Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass. Passt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von H/WF-Honk _
> *
> 
> Ja, gut. Dann presche ich mal vor und sage:
> Samstag, 11.00 Uhr Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass. Passt das? *



passt


----------



## H/WF-Honk (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> 
> passt  *



Alles klar! Dann bis morgen!


----------



## Hattrick (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von H/WF-Honk _
> *
> 
> Alles klar! Dann bis morgen! *



@H/WF-Honk:
war ne leckere Runde, 40km bei 950Hm können sich durchaus sehen lassen. 
Übrigens: Der Grenzweg ist z.Zt. eine echte Herausforderung.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Übrigens: Der Grenzweg ist z.Zt. eine echte Herausforderung.  *



 Ja, das war wirklich hart. Freue mich aber schon aufs Frühjahr und trockeneres Wetter... Dann werde ich mich meinen Mut noch mal Testen  

Es war aber echt ne klasse Runde - ich hoffe es kommt bald zu einer Wiederholung. Vielleicht finden sich dann ja noch ein paar mehr Leute, die durchs Laub preschen wollen... Dieses WE allerdings bin ich leider schon mal nicht in Hannover...


----------



## Würfel (24. November 2003)

so Leute ich melde auch mal Interesse an! Ich bin bereit bei jedem Wetter zu fahren, solange ich nicht schon vorher krank bin . Bin übrigens auch Einsteiger


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. November 2003)

Auch ich würde kommendes WE sehr gerne wieder ein bischen den Deister rauf und runter fahren - unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich bis dahin ne neue Sattelstütze habe... Meine hat mein viel zu hohes Gewicht heute endgültig dahingerafft...
Zeit habe ich jedenfalls sowohl Samstach als auch Sonntach...

Terminvorschläge? Sa./So. 11.00 Uhr ???
Treffpkt.? Nienstedter Pass ???
Teilnehmer? Kai96?, Hattrick?, sonst noch jemand ???

Die letzten warmen und hoffentlich trockenen Tage gilt es unbedingt auszunutzen!!! Bin heute rd. 30 km nach der Uni gefahren und habs echt genossen... Also rafft euch auf und sagt an, wann Ihr fahren wollt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kai96 _
> *so Leute ich melde auch mal Interesse an! Ich bin bereit bei jedem Wetter zu fahren, solange ich nicht schon vorher krank bin . Bin übrigens auch Einsteiger *



Evtl. kann ich am Samstag (11:00 Uhr) ne kleine Runde mitfahren.
Dann aber wirklich  eine Einsteigerrunde. Zusagen kann ich erst Freitag abend ...


----------



## Würfel (24. November 2003)

der Punkt ist ich kenn mich nur on-road im Deister aus. Jemand mit Erfahrung fürs erste Mal wäre nicht schlecht 

Wettermäßig siehts ziemlich gut aus für Samstag (www.wetter.com aber so richtig trauen kann man denen auch nicht). Zu kalt darfs aber nicht werden, ich habe weder Überschuhe noch Handschuhe


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kai96 _
> *der Punkt ist ich kenn mich nur on-road im Deister aus. Jemand mit Erfahrung fürs erste Mal wäre nicht schlecht
> 
> Wettermäßig siehts ziemlich gut aus für Samstag (www.wetter.com aber so richtig trauen kann man denen auch nicht). Zu kalt darfs aber nicht werden, ich habe weder Überschuhe noch Handschuhe  *



So wie meine Planungen fürs WE jetzt aussehen, will ich am liebsten Samstag & Sonntag fahren (nicht zuletzt wegen der guten Wettervorhersage...). Denke, inzwischen kann ich (dank Hattrick) auch schon einigermaßen im Deister navigieren, zur Not macht man das ganze halt nach alter Schule mit der Karte...
Sonntag steht Hattrick ja evtl. auch zur Verfügung...

Kannst ja einfach schreiben, wanns Dir passt (Sa/So)...

p.s. Ich besitze auch weder Überschuhe noch allzu warme Handschuhe, aber es wird ja hoffentlich noch relativ warm sein...


----------



## Würfel (24. November 2003)

meinetwegen auch Samstag und Sonntag!! Zeitpunkt egal, nur hell sollte es sein *g*

von wo aus und wie reist ihr denn an? Ich komme mit der S-Bahn aus Hannover, also falls jemand dann schon mal mit mir den Nienstädter hochfahren will bitte melden


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kai96 _
> *meinetwegen auch Samstag und Sonntag!! Zeitpunkt egal, nur hell sollte es sein *g* *



Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich würde mal sagen, wir sollten so um 11.00, spätestens 12.00 im Deister starten, damit sich das lohnt.
Melde mich mal kuchz per PM bei Dir...


Last-Minute Biking


----------



## Würfel (24. November 2003)

so, wir (ich und Honk) werden am Samstag gegen 11 Uhr vor Ort sein. Wir könnten aber beide auch Sonntag. Samstag soll das Wetter aber besser werden. Wer Bock hat mitzufahren - nur zu! Siehe auch Last-Minute-Biking


----------



## Hitzi (24. November 2003)

Moin Jungs !

Vielleicht steige ich ja auch mit ein  

Genau wie Hattrick (Übrigens schöne Grüße  ) kann ich auch erst am Freitag zusagen....

Streckenlänge ist mir eigentlich egal.... Bin gerade ganz gut im Training   Aber leider immer nur in der Ebene.  

Mittellandkanallegrandeundsoweiterbisesnichtmehrgehtundzurück 

Wetter ist auch egal 

Mal sehen, was der Berg so hergibt  uffz **

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Pan (24. November 2003)

...dabei:

Sonntag, 11:00 Uhr.

Am liebsten DPP Feggendorf. Kann ich vorher noch frühstücken... 

Foxi????


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. November 2003)

heyheyhey...

Da haben wir ja einiges losgetreten hier.  
Also, wie dem LMB zu entnehmen ist, fahren Kai und ich am Samstag um 11.00 ab Wennigsen/Bhf.
Sonntag geht dann bei mir bestimmt keine Übertour mehr, mitfahren würde ich aber schon ganz gerne noch... Nur den Treffpunkt müssten wir noch diskutieren... Der Feggendorfer Pp. ist schließlich genau auf der falschen Deisterseite...


----------



## Hitzi (24. November 2003)

Also ich fahre auch am Samstag 

Sonntag habe ich definitiv keine Zeit - lecker Brunchen 

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (24. November 2003)

Feggendorf liegt für mich am Arsch der Welt  Wenn ich das erreichen will muss ich ja schon einmal übern Deister rüber bevor es überhaupt losgeht.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (25. November 2003)

Habe gerade meine Deisterkarte begutachtet und schlage vor, dass wir aufgrund der Entfernung zum Deister nicht bis nach Wennigsen, sondern nach Egestorf fahren. Ankunft entsprechend vier Minuten später. LMB geändert...


----------



## Würfel (25. November 2003)

oh oh, erkältungssymptome bei mir. aber das krieg ich schon hin! *vitamin c schluck*


----------



## mischuwi (25. November 2003)

Hört sich doch ganz gut an, mal wieder ne schöne Deistertour!

Also wenn es sich Diplomarbeits-technisch und -zeitlich einrichten lässt bin ich auch dabei. Könnte dann sogar mit fundierten Streckenkenntnissen zur Tourplanung beitragen.  

Also ich hoffe, dass ich es einrichten kann. Sage aber auf jeden Fall nochmal bescheid.

Ich werde mit dem Kfz anreisen. Man trifft sich dann am besten am Bf Egestorf.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. November 2003)

...Wegen der drastisch gesunkenen Temperaturen schwindet bei mir der Wille die Anreise am Samstag mit der Bahn durchzuführen.  
Da ja Hitzi und mischuwi auch automobil anreisen wollten, wärs vielleicht nicht dumm, den Treffpkt. zu verlegen, zum Bsp. zum Waldkater-Parkpl. (Wennigsen). Vielleicht kann ja auch jemand von Euch Kai96 in Linden aufgabeln, sonst würde ich das übernehmen, auch wenns ein ziemlicher Umweg wäre...

Also bis Samstag!


----------



## Hattrick (27. November 2003)

Ich werde am Samstag wohl auch eine 2-3h Fitness-Runde   drehen. Kreuzbuche 11:30, Fernsehturm 11:45, Nordmannsturm 12:00  Nienst. Pass 12:15 ...


falls wir uns nicht sehen sollten: viel Spass


----------



## mischuwi (27. November 2003)

@ H/WF-Honk: Seeehr gerne! Waldkater is eh mein Standard-Startplatz! Linden liegt leider aber auch nicht wirklich auf meinem Weg.  

@ Hattrick: Wie immer auf der falschen Deisterseite unterwegs! 

Ich hoffe es wird wiedre trocken. Is sonst echt fies, bei den ganzen Blättern. Is, als wenn einer Schmierseife auf die TRails gepinselt hat! Hab mich gestern beim nightriden im Benther auch fast aufs Mett gelegt.  Aber man kann den Tourverlauf denn ja an die wetterlichen Begebenheiten anpassen. (und wozu habe ich schließlich diese wunderschöne SKS-Kombi  )

In diesem Sinne erstmal bis Sa!


----------



## Würfel (27. November 2003)

ich bin noch nie mit dem auto zum deister gefahren ich werds auch mittlerer zukunft nicht tun. also mich brauch keiner abholen!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. November 2003)

so. jetzt sollte so weit alles geklärt sein...
ich schlage vor, dass wir autofahrer uns 11 vor 11 am waldkater treffen und dann nach egestorf  zum bhf.rüberfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (27. November 2003)

Moin,

vielleicht kommt ein Kollege von mir auch noch mit. Klärt sich alles morgen 

Ich müßte nur gegen 14.45 Uhr wieder in Hannover sein. Kriege wohl ne Karte für 96    

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Holzfeller (27. November 2003)

Hört sich gut an für Sonntag ,werde mal versuchen den Rest der Nienburger und Hannoveraner zu aktivieren. Könnte mal wieder eine echt lustige und dies Jahr zigste letzte trockene Fahrt werden.  
und ne Karte brauchen wir sowieso nicht ,sind doch Freerider oder? 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Würfel (27. November 2003)

tja die Vorhersage meint mittlerweile 6°C und Sonnenschein. Ich werd dann morgen doch noch mal die Finanzlage checken und mir evtl. lange Handschuhe zulegen


----------



## Hitzi (28. November 2003)

Moin!

@Kai96 - 

ohne die langen Handschuhe würde ich bei diesem Wetter eh nicht durch die Gegend düsen   1. frieren Dir die Finger bei ner längeren Fahrt ab und 2. im Wald bei dem Wetter ist ein Sturz schon mal drin *Rutsch*   und spätestens dann schwörst Du Dir --- Nie wieder ohne lange Handschuhe ---

Ich habe für Karstadt einen Gutschein mit 20 % Rabatt und wollte morgen Nachmittag mal den Laden unter meinen Geldbeutel nehmen  - Mal sehen, was das Weihnachtsgeld hergibt  
Du kannst Dich da gerne anschließen - dann gibt es die Handschuhe 20% jünsTiger, gelle!!  
Einfach mailen 
Ansonsten sehen wir uns Samstag im Daaastaaaa 

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Würfel (28. November 2003)

Ich war gerade noch mal schnell 1 Stunde im Benther Berg:

- Finger abgefroren (aber das hatte ich ja erwartet)
- mega-kalte Füße. beide großen Zehen gerötet und wenig Gefühl.  nach dem Duschen gehts wieder
- Hustenreiz, so ganz gesund bin ich doch nicht

Naja ich muss mal gucken ob ich noch Thermo-Socken oder so was in der Art bekomme. Hitzi, bitte melde dich


----------



## H/WF-Honk (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kai96 _
> *Ich war gerade noch mal schnell 1 Stunde im Benther Berg:
> 
> - Finger abgefroren (aber das hatte ich ja erwartet)
> ...



Du weißt doch: "Nur die Harten komm' in Garten!" Also - bis morgen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzfeller (28. November 2003)

Es ist mittlerweilen Freitag . 
Was ist den jetzt mit Sonntag? 
11 Uhr Parkplatz Feggendorf ?


----------



## Würfel (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von H/WF-Honk _
> *
> 
> Du weißt doch: "Nur die Harten komm' in Garten!" Also - bis morgen !!!   *



...und die Weichen müssen wartet, jaja  Will nicht noch jemand den Klassiker "Indianer kennen keinen Schmerz" vom Stapel lassen? 

Also bis morgen, ich stell extra zwei Wecker, Samstags ist normalerweise ausschlafen angesagt


----------



## Pan (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Holzfeller _
> *Es ist mittlerweilen Freitag .
> Was ist den jetzt mit Sonntag?
> 11 Uhr Parkplatz Feggendorf ? *



Tach auch!

Ich bin dann da. 

Bringste Foxi mit ?!

Und Giant? Und Joint???


----------



## Holzfeller (29. November 2003)

Tja, sieht so aus als ob da nicht so viele "harte" sind  
Wenn kein Dauerregen sehen wir uns Morgen.


----------



## Giant69 (29. November 2003)

Moin!
Wenn trocken ,dann rocken....
Bringe Foxi wohl auch mit,es könnten noch mehr werden,wollen ja was zu lachen haben....
Gruss,   Jan


----------



## Würfel (29. November 2003)

Unsere Tour heute fand ich sehr cool! Honk, Hitzi, mischuwi und ich legten nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten (ich hab meine Wasserpullen auf dem Schreibtisch stehen gelassen  ) legten wir dann los, trafen Steffen (ist der eigentlich auch aus dem Forum, wenn ja welcher Nickname?) und versuchten uns im Downhill (ich eher passiv ). Das Wetter war auch perfekt, zumindest die ersten 1-2 Stunden. Naja weiter gings Richtung Annaturm, wo ich mich auf irgendeinem Platteau mit super Ausblick wiederfand - ein junges Pärchen schoß freundlicherweise ein paar Fotos von uns.
Ich habe leider im Laufe der Tour die Orientierung mehr und mehr verloren.  Naja, es ging wieder runter und anschließen einen kleinen "Weg" hoch, der sich als nicht fahrbar (zumindest für Normalsterbliche) herausstellen sollte. Irgendwie oben angekommen mußte ich eingestehen dass meine Beine nicht mehr viel taugen werden, aber ich tippe mal da hatten wir gerade so ca. 1000hm auf der Uhr? Ich bin schon auf mitschuwis Auswertung gespannt  Naja weiter Richtung Köllnischfeld und irgendwann halt wieder am Waldkater-Parkplatz.

Besten Dank nochmal an Simon der mich mit dem Auto mit zurückgenommen hat und an Hitzi der mich mit seinem Wasser über den Tag gerettet hat.
Wenns das Wetter zuläßt immer wieder gerne!


----------



## mischuwi (29. November 2003)

Habe jezuz leider keine richtige Zeit. Deswegen nur gabz kurz:

43,87km
996hm
3:09:25h

Mehr zum Tourverlauf kommt dann morgen. Erholt euch alle gut!


----------



## Würfel (29. November 2003)

danke, eigentlich wollte ich heute abend noch was machen aber ich glaube ich geh früher ins bett


----------



## H/WF-Honk (29. November 2003)

So, von mir auch nur ganz kurz ein paar Sachen, die ich vorm wohl verdienten Schlaf noch schnell  loswerden muss:

Danke an Euch alle, dass Ihr immer so brav gewartet habt, auf mich Ober 0. Ich war aber auch unglaublich schlapp heute - meine Fresse!  Das kann ja nur besser werden... 
Zum Wegverlauf: Die von unserm Guide mischuwi gewählte Tour führte auch mich auf neue, unbekannte Pfade, besonders den Trail den wir als Tragepassage zum Uphill nach dem Steinbruch genutzt haben, möchte ich denn auch nochmal andersrum fahren...

@mischuwi: Wir müssen uns mal über Dein nightridelämpchen unterhalten, damit ich auch in diesen wahrlich finsteren Zeiten öfter fahren kann... Muss ja offens. viel für meine Kondi tun...

p.s. ach ja, meine "großspurigen" ankündingungen am sonntag schon wieder fahren zu wollen, zieh ich mal schnell zurück...  ansonsten aber gerne wieder...


----------



## mischuwi (30. November 2003)

So jetzt nochmal kurz vorm Zubettgehen ein paar Worte von mir.

Die Tour war echt mal ganz lustig. Lange nicht mehr so eingesaut!  

Kurz zum Tourverlauf für alle, die es interessiert:

Gestartet sind drei Teilnehmer (Hitzi, H/WF-Honk, me) am Parkplatz Waldkater. Dann ging es estmal zum Bhf. Egestorf, um den noch fehlenden Tourteilnehmer (Kai96) einzusammeln, um dann festzustellen, dass selbiger seine kostbaren Getränke zuhause hat stehen lassen. Also ging es erstmal wieder zurück zu den Autos am Waldkaterparkplatz, da auch er während der folgenden Stunden gut versorgt sein sollte.

Los ging es dann bergauf (wohin auch sonst!) an den Wasserrädern entlang in Richtung Kammweg. Unterwegs hatten wir noch einen mittelschwer gepanzerten Freireiter (hier auch bekannt als: Evil Knievel) aufgesammelt, der uns gleich seine neuste Trailkonstruktionen zeigen wollt. ÜBEL, aber immer nett zu sehen, wie E.K. total easy die trails surft und springt.Danach trennten wir uns wieder von ihm, weil er noch anstrengendere  Aufgaben zu bewältigen hatte (beim Umzug helfen!!!  ). Wir fuhren dann wieder in Richtung Kammweg und in einer ersten Initiative von Kai96 wurden erste Anflüge von Ehrgeiz geweckt, indem diesemal die steile Variante genommen werden sollte. Letztendlich steigerte es sich dann im Verlauf der Rampe zu einem kleinen Bergsprint zwischen Hitzi und mir (wer hatte noch gleich gewonnen?  ).

Dann ging es weiter Richtung Steinbruch, wo dann auf der Klippe eine kurze Müslipause (inkl. Beweisfotos) gemacht wurde, um dann anschließend in teilweise felgentiefem Schlamm runter nach Springe zu rasen! (An den Gesichtern meinte ich zu erkennen, dass dieser Teil allen Teilnehmern Spass gemacht haben muss.) 

Dann wollte ich eigentlich auf gemütlichem Weg wieder richtung Kammweg. Leider hatte ich aber den entscheidenen Recht-Abbieger verpasst, sodass wir vier uns plötzlich auf dem steilen Gig wiederfanden. Bei den Witterungsbedingungen war an ein Erklimmen der Steigung auf zwei Rädern natürlich nicht zu denken! Also hieß es bikes geschultert und ab nach oben. (Danach soll es Teilnehmer gegeben haben, die nicht mehr soooo begeistert aus der schlammigen Wäsche geguckt haben.   Tschuldigung nochmal für diesem Teil! DAS war echt keine Absicht!!!

Nichtsdestotrotz war man denn ja wieder oben und nun sollte es einen Abschnitt zur Entspannung geben. Also entschied ich, dass man zum Kölnischfeld auf größtenteils ebenen Wegen rollt und von dort nach oben auf den Kammweg. Beim Anblick der Rampe vom Kölnischfeld zum Kammweg verweigerte aber mindestens ein Tourteilnehmer die Weiterfahrt und so entschieden wir uns zu einer Umfahrung dieses Streckenteils. Sollte es doch eine entspannte Tour sein.

Auf dem Weg zu Annaturm aber ist es passiert. Hitzi und ich sind locker in angeregter Unterhaltung nach oben gerollt ohne zu merken, dass unsere beiden Begleiter sich für ein etwas niedrigeres Geschwindigkeitsniveau entschieden hatten. Jedenfalls entschieden wir am Annaturm auf sie zu warten. Abgelenkt von eigenwilligen Gabelkostruktionen mussten wir aber verpasst haben, dass Kai96 und H/WF-Honk den Annaturm ohne Pause passiert  hatten. Irgendwann kam es uns dann seltsam vor und wir entschieden nochmal ein Stück zurückzurollen. Aber es war natürlich niemand zu sehen und auch eine kurze Wandererbefragung blieb erfolglos. Wir entschieden zurück zum Auto fahren, weil Hitzi da die alles entscheidene Handynummer hinterlassen hatte. 

Also sind wir den alten Frankweg und abschließend noch die BMX-Bahn abgerockt. Und dann zurück zum Auto. Währenddessen kam dann auch schon der Anruf unserer Kollegen, die bereits am Auto waren und sich auf den Heimweg machten.

So konnte wir dann auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen unser Tour beenden.

Alles in allem war es doch ein gelungeneer Sa, wie ich finde. Danke an alle. Und es schreit ja förmlich nach einer Wiederholung. Dann aber mit Trinkflaschen für Kai96, einer Brille für H/WF-Honk, einer schnellauslösenden Kamera für Hitzi und einer funktionierenden VR-Bremse für mich.  

In deisem Sinne...bis zum nächsten Mal im Deister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *Dann ging es weiter Richtung Steinbruch, wo dann auf der Klippe eine kurze Müslipause (inkl. Beweisfotos) gemacht wurde, um dann anschließend in teilweise felgentiefem Schlamm runter nach Springe zu rasen! (An den Gesichtern meinte ich zu erkennen, dass dieser Teil allen Teilnehmern Spass gemacht haben muss.)*



das war echt super geil, vielleicht sogar der coolste part der tour. adrenalin pur bei mir, nachdem ich ein paar mal fast einen adler gemacht habe aber mich irgendwie noch auf dem bike halten konnte. wollte ja wenigstens ansatzweise euer tempo mitgehen *g*

zu dem letzten stück zum annaturm (?): wir sind gar nicht beim annaturm vorbei! erstmal habe ich einen kurze rast auf dem weg eingelegt und mir einen prima fitness-riegel von aldi reingeschoben weil ich plötzlich das gefühl eines riesigen loches im magen hatte. und dann halt den weg weiter (abzweigungen gab es meiner meinung nach nicht), der sich irgendwann mit einem anderen kreuzte. wir geradeaus weiter einen geteerten (ihhh!) Weg richtung wennigser mark...

naja egal



> In deisem Sinne...bis zum nächsten Mal im Deister



So sieht's aus!!


----------



## Hitzi (30. November 2003)

Hi,

wie ich sehe, habt ihr alle schon fleißig gepostet - dann brauche ich ja fast nix mehr posten 

Ich habe ein Fotoalbum angelegt

Hier der Link Fotos ausm Daaasstaaaa 

Hoffentlich klappt´s 

Schöne Grüße auch an E.K.   Deine Fotos sind auch dabei !
UND Action !!

Die Tour war ansonsten klasse - genau nach meinem Geschmack - schön dreckig 
     

Nur das putzen ist natürlich etwas anstrengender als sonst  

UND so anstengend war die Tour ja eigentlich auch nicht, oder?? Na gut, die Tragepassage bei Springe hätten wir uns schenken können, aber war auch mal wieder ne nette Sache  

Ansonsten hat unser Tourguide mischuwi ne nette Strecke ausgesucht  

Nur schade, dass ich den Bersprint zu früh begonnen hatte *g* - Glückwunsch an mischuwi - Aber hätte ich den ganzen Sommer mit Sebastian und Felix trainiert, wäre es vielleicht eng für Dich geworden     war trotzdem klasse.


Wann wiederholen wir die Tour??

Schöne Grüße 

Hitzi


----------



## Deistersause (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi @ all Deister-Fans!

Sagt mal wo lässt sich denn diese leckere Northshore-Rampe finden? Oder die Stelle vom Foto "Evil Knievel in Action"?
Ich bin hier zwar ortsansässig, kenn aber anscheinend immer noch nicht alles..


----------



## Hitzi (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi Deistersause,

wenn ich richtig informiert bin, und ich war dabei, liegt das ganze Ding in der Nähe vom roten X auf der Karte unten. Mir will der Name der Kreuzung absolut nicht einfallen, aber morgen kann ich auf eine bessere Karte gucken und reiche es nach. Jedenfalls eine Kreuzung mit ner Hütte. Dann den Weg in Richtung Bredenbeck nehmen??  

Dann auf alle Fälle, bevor es steiler wird, rechts halten. Das sind ca. 100 - 200 m.  Der Eingang ist relativ schwer zu finden. Ist quasi der Beginn eines kleinen Walls mit Zaun auf der rechten Seite. Dort ist die Einfahrt. Aber vorsicht, es geht langsam los und dann...... sieh selbst  

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## mischuwi (2. Dezember 2003)

Ohne jetzt jemandem zu nahe zu treten, aber es haben schon viele Disskussionen darüber stattgefunden, ob man Trails im I-Net 'veröffentlichen' soll (darf) oder nicht. 

Ich denke, dass es besser ist, wenn man es NICHT tut. Nicht, dass es irgendwann wirklich mal dollen Ärger von irgendeiner staatlichen Seite gibt. Das solltest du (Hitzi) doch eigentlich wissen. (Du sitzt doch quasi 'an der Quelle des Bösen'    ) (nur ein Scherz! nicht sauer sein!!!)

@Deistersause: Der Trail ist eine Variante des 'Grab-Trails'. Nach dem ersten Teilstück nicht links, sondern geradeaus! DAS sollte dem Insider als Standortbestimmung reichen!


----------



## Hitzi (7. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass einer dieses Ding anhand meiner bescheidenen   Beschreibung findet  

Da ist die Beschreibung von Mischuwi dann doch schon etwas besser, jedenfalls für Insider.

Quelle des Bösen - Das ist gut      Bin auch nicht sauer  

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Deistersause (7. Dezember 2003)

Ok, danke, das reicht mir auch schon völlig aus  
War grad da (aber nicht auf diesem anderen Abschnitt, den du meinst) und besonders im letzten Teil des Grabtrails hat sich ja einiges getan..seeehr gut
Achso: Auf dem Frankweg, hinter der Halfpipe gibt es jetzt nen wirklich netten Jump im Northshore-Stil. Auschecken!


----------



## Slik202 (3. Januar 2004)

hi´,

kennt sich vielleicht einer von euch hier in der Umgebung von Langenhagen aus, suche da nähmlich schon seit langen schon nach in paar schöne Strecken!
Und in Paar Leutz die auch Biken!

MFG Slik202


----------

